# BFL July 19th



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

How many OGFers are fishing the Sandusky Bay BFL?


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The Buckeye Div. doesn't fish Sandusky this year. What Division is going up there?


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

It's probably the michigan division.BWS is up their august and september.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

It is the Michigan Division. I thought there would be some that would fish that BFL since Canada is open. I fish the whole Michigan schedule as a co-angler. I would have fished the Ohio division, but fishing the River and St.Muddy's 4 of the tournaments changed my mind in a hurry.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I fish the BWS, The bfl river tourneys did not get me pumped up.lol


----------

